# looking for Laser cutter for myler cutting



## pegt10 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello everyone, i am trying to cut stencils for t-shirts and also for making stencils for airbrushing tattoos. I know the tattoos do not apply, but we airbrush shirts too, and would like to cut something light for t-shirts stencil designs and mylar for airbrush tattoos, which is about 10mil 

I appreciate any tips or laser cutter you recommend. We want something we cut with confidence

thanks
Ly and Phil


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

You might try a stamp shop, or some place that does laserable plastics rather than buy a cutter.
I have one near me and they cut any plastic that the laser will cut, not all plastics are considered "laserable", according to the stamp guy there.
(I have no idea if all stamp places have a laser for this though)
I plan on making templates that are pinned, I would use register marks to place each one on the t-shirt, etc.
I have had it all worked out in my head for months, but it's one of those things I have yet to get around to, but I just received some stuff recently that may make me do it, I hope... 

One advantage to that is that you may be able to use it for a LONG time, so a Lexan piece might be what you need.
I have looked into that actually, my stamp guy said he'd try whatever I bring, but he knows what plastics are used, but I haven't done it yet.

Last night I actually read a piece in Airbrush Action magazine about this too, which is commonplace to talk about masks, but the first I had heard of using a plotter to cut hard plastics.
The guy mention in the beginning of the magazine to use Lexan, 0.75mm-0.03mm, but recommend .010 for his plotter, he just scores it, then snaps it out...
Personally, I wouldn't want to try that on my plotter, but he evidently does it alot, so maybe it's fine, but I'd have to see it done first. heh

You can go to *Airbrush Action Magazine, Courses, Videos, Books, Books, DVDs, and Products- www.airbrushaction.com* and download the September/October issue for a few dollars, it might be beneficial to you, I did that for a while before subscribing.
(It's REALLY chock full of ads though, they do like to hawk their products, but it may be useful...)
This is their digital magazine...
Welcome to Airbrush Action Digital!

You might want to contact *Johnson Plastics - Distributor of engravable plastics and dye sublimation materials.* and ask them about who might be in your area to do this, they sell a lot of stuff to all kinds of companies that might be able to help you out.

Also, I 'believe', I can't say for sure, but I think that polyester sheets are what most masks are made from anyway, it's hard to track that stuff down in any size, but e-Bay has some, it is really soft compared to Lexan.
Hobby Lobby has some in 8.5"x11" sheets (or so) and it's really pliable, it might be just what you would need for the tats, or, the rest of it too.
(Michaels may have it too, it's made by Plaid)

I hope this helps. 

Randy


----------



## pegt10 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info.. I appreciate the time you put into writing this out


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

I cut many materials on my laser. With every different substrate, there is some trial and error to get the right settings then if you stack layers, there is more testing of settings. I have a 40 watt Epilog Legend. I have vector cut up to 1/4" acrylic with each. Did an 1/8" project yesterday and today. I have even cut paper in my laser. Pellon makes great stencils for airbrushing tees. Cuts really easy with a zacto or a hot tip cutter. Spray the back with a bit of spray mount and it sticks to the shirt without leaving any residue. I also do airbrush tats been doing those about 14 years now. Experimenting with some different materials right now on my laser.


----------



## bd777 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, I also am having a hard time finding a good laser cutter to make stencils for our shirts. I am amazed at the lack of info out there. I see a topic and think, oh good, someone will say something that will help, but I find jibber jabber about everything except the answer to the question as if nobody wants to share their learned info (Hey, can't blame ya entirely for that). Many of us are starting small and cannot afford a Versalaser or Epilog right off the bat.
Some of the smaller craft plotters look like junk to me, and I doubt they would do the amount of detail I need them to. 
There has to be a happy medium here. I don't need to cut wood, nor do I want a tiny plastic plotter that will jam or break after 5 uses. 
Another thing. Many laser cutters use Co2, and a regular person cannot legally purchase it (I may be mistaken but this is what I've gathered). So, what can you do with a laser cutter if you can't even use it unless you have a business that is legally permitted to use it?
Also, some laser cutters must have running water attached to them for cooling (we are probably talking heavy duty industrial types, but still something to consider). Some of the better laser cutters appear to be so complicated, you have to have a special technician on hand or nearby.
For something more simple, like a person who wants to make their own, well cut, detailed stencils, I don't see why something so complicated and expensive is necessary. It's like you can buy junk, or something way complicated. Happy medium???!!!! 
We have a wonderful interactive pen display, and no way to cut the stuff out. It would be nice if someone could answer the actual questions, like which brands/models are perfect for t-shirt stencils (etc). I'm yet to see a list of brands/models that are specialized for stencil making in the mid price range. I find the info on the sites that sell the products to be lacking in info, or the info is too confusing. This is why so many turn to forums. But it seems like on the forums, people don't want to give up their secrets, and advise people to some other option (like find the guy down the street to do it for you). Again, I could be wrong, could be my frustration talking after HOURS of research. : D We are trying to keep it below 2 grand as far as budget. We are not MASS producing. But definitely doing more than the average person since we are both artists. I hope to see some good info SOMEWHERE on this subject. I've gone to many forums. Sawmill had good info, but their price ranges and needs are far beyond mine.


----------



## Lydra (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi there, 

We offer laser cutting service in Melbourne, Fitzroy. We are a professional service for designers, small businesses and individuals who want to add a cutting edge to their designs. 

We are able to cut and emboss the following materials (non metals only): 
- Fabric, leather, acrylic, glass, wood, MDF, plywood to name a few. 

If this interests you at all send us an email to info@Lydra.com.au for a quote. 

Good Luck


----------

